# Repost



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

As I only got a PDF file with things for sale and no other real reply,
For a friend: Where can I get legal info regarding PR status in the Philippines or dual citizenship with prev. conviction?
Thanks


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

natbakinfo said:


> As I only got a PDF file with things for sale and no other real reply,
> For a friend: Where can I get legal info regarding PR status in the Philippines or dual citizenship with prev. conviction?
> Thanks


That PDF File has several advertisements for Attorneys and others offering Legal advice. Did you look at page 54?


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

pakawala said:


> That PDF File has several advertisements for Attorneys and others offering Legal advice. Did you look at page 54?


I must have olverlooked them, can you repost the PDF please?


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

natbakinfo said:


> I must have olverlooked them, can you repost the PDF please?



look for it in the lower left when you open this site

Blue Book


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

pakawala said:


> look for it in the lower left when you open this site
> 
> Blue Book


I found 3, two offer help for an Australian visa and one for global visa information.
Thanks


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

pakawala said:


> That PDF File has several advertisements for Attorneys and others offering Legal advice. Did you look at page 54?


I contacted all three in the PDF file, same answer:
We do not 'touch' Philippine visas.
Any other idea?
Thanks
John


----------

